# Farewell Skyler



## todseyah (Apr 24, 2008)

My parent's short hair Chihuahua and the one that I picked out as a puppy and grew up with was euthanized today at the age of 8. She has had problems with her bones for 2 years now and today had a stroke and was not able to get up anymore. Rest in peace Sky....


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss. Its tough when you grow up with a pet and then have to deal with it passing. RIP Sky


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

May Skyler rest in peace, Just remember she can run and play now..So sorry for your loss...


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your lose. Dogs are wonderful to grow up with and losing them is very hard. Hope you and your family will feel the warmth of Shyler still around you, as they never leave our sides.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, my condolences to you and your family.







Run free at the Bridge little Skyler!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Skyler will no longer suffer.


----------



## todseyah (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. Tiggy, her lifelong friend, is heartbroken according to my mom....she's a long hair Chihuahua.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so so sorry. rest in peace little one. may Tiggies heart begin to feel better soon. Chihuhas may be small but they have the heart of a gsd.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Skyler


----------

